#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Γιατί δεν πρέπει να βρούμε πετρέλαιο στην Ελλάδα

## Xάρης

Ένα άρθρο του Θοδωρή Γεωργακόπουλου που αξίζει να αναγνωσθεί:

Καθώς η ελληνική κυβέρνηση, τώρα, στις αλκυονίδες του 4ου Μ.Π. χρόνου (Μετά Πτώχευσης) προσπαθεί να σφυρηλατήσει μιαν αφήγηση ελπίδας και αναζωογόνησης, έχει ενδιαφέρον να ρίξουμε μια ματιά σε έναν από τους κινδύνους που ελλοχεύουν στα αμέσως επόμενα χρόνια, οι οποίοι είναι πολλοί και περιλαμβάνουν και το ενδεχόμενο οι πολίτες όντως να πιστέψουν την αφήγηση που τώρα, στις αλκυονίδες του 4ου Μ.Π. χρόνου, προσπαθεί να σφυρηλατήσει η κυβέρνηση.
Ο κίνδυνος για τον οποίο θέλω να γράψω είναι ο εξής:
Το ενδεχόμενο να εντοπιστούν στην Ελλάδα μεγάλα και εκμεταλλεύσιμα κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου ή φυσικού αερίου.
Πολλοί προσβλέπουν στο ενδεχόμενο αυτό με λαχτάρα, σαν να κάθεται η χώρα πάνω σε μια θάλασσα από χρήμα που, αν την εκμεταλλευτεί, θα εξασφαλίσει εύκολη ευμάρεια στον λαό για παντοτινά, πράγμα που είναι ο πυρήνας του Greek Dream άλλωστε.
Η παγκόσμια πραγματικότητα, δυστυχώς, λέει άλλα.

Διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο --> ΕΔΩ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να φοβόμαστε μη τυχόν και υπάρχει πετρέλαιο απο κάτω, δίκαια ή αδίκως.

Αν Συγκριθούμε με ένα μέλος της ΕΕ, τότε ίσως μπορεί να γίνουμε κατα πολύ χειρότεροι απο την Νορβηγία.
Αν Συγκριθούμε όμως με ένα αραβικό κράτος τότε φτάνουμε σε αδιέξοδο ,αφού δεν έχουμε τίποτα κοινό ώς προς την νοοτροπία (καλά όχι οτι έχουμε και πολλά κοινά με τους Νορβηγούς).
Το σωστότερο είναι να συγκρίνεις με δεδομένα που μοιάζουν πιο πολύ σε εσένα.

Άρα θα προτιμούσα να εξορύξουμε ότι και άν υπάρχει και βλέπουμε,γιατι αν δεν το κάνουμε δε θα μάθουμε ποτέ πώς θα είμασταν αν το κάναμε.

Επίσης, ουδεμία χώρα έχει την δημοκρατία που έχουμε, ακόμα και η Νορβηγία έχει ένα είδος Μοναρχίας (έστω και άτυπης)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norway

----------


## Xάρης

"Άρα θα προτιμούσα να εξορύξουμε ότι και άν υπάρχει και βλέπουμε,γιατι αν δεν το κάνουμε δε θα μάθουμε ποτέ πώς θα είμασταν αν το κάναμε."
Αυτό που λες είναι και δικός μου προβληματισμός.

Τα μέχρι στιγμής όμως δεδομένα δείχνουν ότι ο λαός, εσύ και εγώ, δεν πρόκειται να έχουμε κάποια χειροπιαστά οφέλη, οικονομικά ή άλλου είδους.
Αντιθέτως, θα ελοχεύει πάντα ο κίνδυνος ενός περιβαλλοντικού ατυχήματος τύπου Shell στην Αλάσκα ή BP στον κόλπο του Μεξικό, γεγονός που θα έπληττε σημαντικά και για πολλά χρόνια τη ζωή των "ιθαγενών".
Εκτός των άλλων, τα όποια έσοδα θα διατεθούν για την αποπληρωμή του τεχνητώς διογκωμένου χρέους.

Το κοινό που έχουμε με χώρες όπως η Βενεζουέλα, Νιγηρία, Λιβύη, Σαουδική Αραβία κ.λπ. πετρελαιοπαραγωγές είναι η έλλειψη οργανωμένου και δίκαιου κράτους και η διαφθορά.

Το πραγματικό "πετρέλαιο" το έχουμε στο κεφάλι μας. Όσοι λίγοι κατάφεραν να το εκμεταλλευτούν (π.χ. εφοπλιστές) κυριάρχησαν παγκόσμια.
Οι δε πρόγονοι μας δεν χρειάστηκαν πόρους για να κυριαρχήσουν πολιτιστικά, να αναπτύξουν τις επιστήμες και τις τέχνες και να μείνουν στην ιστορία ως οι ιδρυτές του σύγχρονου δυτικού πολιτισμού.
Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το κλίμα, η γεωγραφική θέση, η θάλασσα ή ό,τι άλλο, αλλά όπως είμαστε ικανοί για το χειρότερο (αυτό μέχρι στιγμής βλέπουμε) έτσι είμαστε ικανοί και για το καλύτερο.

Υ.Γ.: Εκτός της Νορβηγίας και τα ΗΑΕ είναι παράδειγμα διαχείρισης των εσόδων από τα πετρέλαια.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

> Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το κλίμα, η γεωγραφική θέση, η θάλασσα ή ό,τι άλλο, αλλά όπως είμαστε ικανοί για το χειρότερο (αυτό μέχρι στιγμής βλέπουμε) έτσι είμαστε ικανοί και για το καλύτερο.


Δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορούμε την γεωγραφική θέση ή ότι άλλο, διότι αν οποιοσδήποτε λαός του βορρά είχε την ίδια θέση με εμάς θα ήτανε είς διπλούν καλύτερος απο αυτό που είναι τώρα που βρίσκεται στον Βορρά.

Είναι πραγματικά, όλα αυτά , θεόσταλτα.

Πιστεύω ότι το πώς είμαστε τώρα είναι λόγω του ότι ποτέ δεν αποφασίσαμε εάν ανήκουμε στη δύση ή στην ανατολή, είμαστε σε διαρκή αναστολή αποφάσεως άρα μένουμε στο ίδιο σημείο.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και για τον καπιταλισμό ή κομμουνισμό, είμαστε ανάμεσα στα δύο χρόνια τώρα ,δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε..άρα μένουμε στο ίδιο σημείο, δηλαδή στην συνεχή αναμονή και αναστολή αποφάσεως.

Το ίδιο περίπου αντιλαμβάνομαι και στο άρθρο του συγγραφέως, δηλαδή το "Ναι μεν...αλλά" , το "θα ήθελα να εξορύξω αλλά φοβάμαι ότι..."

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει εξάλλου και με τον Χρυσό, "Εχουμε ένα πλούσιο υπέδαφος που θα μας κάνει πλούσιους" ναι μεν αλλα φοβάμαι οτι θα ... (+ το πολιτικό παιχνίδι για ψήφους).

Ώρες ώρες χαίρομαι τις χώρες που έχουν πρόγραμμα 100 ετών (όπως Ισραήλ) και αυτοπεποίθηση 1000 καρδιναλίων.

----------


## Ubiquites

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον όσα διάβασα στο θέμα αυτό, δεν είχα ιδέα πραγματικά.

----------

